# 2011 Rogue: Starter and radiator--do they need to be replaced?



## pvenditti (10 mo ago)

We bought our Rogue 2-1/2 months and 3,500 miles ago, when it had 112,000 miles on it. Carfax said it had been maintained well. We only wanted to use it until the end of March here in Hawaii and then sell it.

Yesterday it wouldn't start for quite a while, but it eventually did. The battery and cables are fine. When it wouldn't start, it didn't make any sounds, but all the dashboard lights came on. Since then, it's started every time.

We took the car to a good mechanic. He noticed a thin line of slightly moist coolant on top of the radiator (see photo: New item by Phil Venditti ) The coolant container was half full, the temperature gauge shows "normal," and we don't see any fluid underneath the car.

The mechanic said the radiator's leaking and needs to be replaced. He also said he'd replace the starter. Total bill, parts and labor: About $1,200.

Questions:
1) Does the starter need to be replaced?
2) Does the radiator need to be replaced?
3) If "no" to 1 and 2, would it make sense to try to sell the car and just tell a prospective buyer about these two matters?

Thanks for your thoughts on this!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

pvenditti said:


> We bought our Rogue 2-1/2 months and 3,500 miles ago, when it had 112,000 miles on it. Carfax said it had been maintained well. We only wanted to use it until the end of March here in Hawaii and then sell it.
> 
> Yesterday it wouldn't start for quite a while, but it eventually did. The battery and cables are fine. When it wouldn't start, it didn't make any sounds, but all the dashboard lights came on. Since then, it's started every time.
> 
> ...


1 - Most likely ether the starter solenoid, the starter relay in the IPDM, the ignition switch or the related wiring had a problem. Insure that the small wire at the solenoid is secure; the connections at the IPDM and ignition switch are secure; also insure that the battery cable connectors are clean and tight as well as the battery negative cable connection to the engine block. See *second picture* below.
2 - The radiator upper tank seal is leaking; see *first picture* below. Some shops will replace the seal using a special tool for that purpose but most shops and nissan dealerships will just replace the radiator. If you have auto mechanical skills, then you can make an easy repair; radiators can be purchased from 2011 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 Radiator | RockAuto for around $100 more or less.
3 - IMO; Keep the car. Now that you're armed with additional info that I've provided, shop around for a better repair price. It should be no more then $500.

















first picture


----------



## pvenditti (10 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> 1 - Most likely ether the starter solenoid, the starter relay in the IPDM, the ignition switch or the related wiring had a problem. Insure that the small wire at the solenoid is secure; the connections at the IPDM and ignition switch are secure; also insure that the battery cable connectors are clean and tight as well as the battery negative cable connection to the engine block. See *second picture* below.
> 2 - The radiator upper tank seal is leaking; see *first picture* below. Some shops will replace the seal using a special tool for that purpose but most shops and nissan dealerships will just replace the radiator. If you have auto mechanical skills, then you can make an easy repair; radiators can be purchased from 2011 NISSAN ROGUE 2.5L L4 Radiator | RockAuto for around $100 more or less.
> 3 - IMO; Keep the car. Now that you're armed with additional info that I've provided, shop around for a better repair price. It should be no more then $500.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your detailed, knowledgeable advice! We're leaving Maui for our home in Washington State three weeks from now and have two cars there for daily use, so selling the Rogue here before we go is probably best. 
We're visitors to the island and don't have any connections with mechanics, other than the one we met the other day. Will the leak in the seal be dangerous any time soon? (So far, no overheating and no fluids anywhere but by the seal itself). If not, would it make sense to sell the car and tell the buyer about the seal? Presumably, they're going to be local and might have more time and information for finding a repair option. / As for the starting problem, I think we can ask the mechanic we met to check the wires and connectors before we have him actually replace the starter. Does any of this make sense?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

pvenditti said:


> Thanks so much for your detailed, knowledgeable advice! We're leaving Maui for our home in Washington State three weeks from now and have two cars there for daily use, so selling the Rogue here before we go is probably best.
> We're visitors to the island and don't have any connections with mechanics, other than the one we met the other day. Will the leak in the seal be dangerous any time soon? (So far, no overheating and no fluids anywhere but by the seal itself). If not, would it make sense to sell the car and tell the buyer about the seal? Presumably, they're going to be local and might have more time and information for finding a repair option. / As for the starting problem, I think we can ask the mechanic we met to check the wires and connectors before we have him actually replace the starter. Does any of this make sense?


Being that you're just visiting Maui and you having two additional cars, it makes sense to probably just unload the Rogue instead of spending money unnecessarily.


----------



## pvenditti (10 mo ago)

rogoman said:


> Being that you're just visiting Maui and you having two additional cars, it makes sense to probably just unload the Rogue instead of spending money unnecessarily.


Thanks! Would you a) replace the radiator before selling the car, or b) try to sell it before leaving at the end of this month, telling the buyer about the leakage?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think it would be easier to sell a car that's trouble free. Most buyers don't want to buy someone else's problem.


----------



## pvenditti (10 mo ago)

Thanks. That makes sense!


----------

